# I need OS HELP!!!



## Help_me_plz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay, here is my scenario. I have been given a computer running w/ a processor in the x86 class and I totally cleared my hard drives. I am looking for an OS that is free like Linux, Unix, or Solaris (considering I have several copies of each of those [different distributions]). I had a Windows 95, 98 and an XP setup disk, being those were the only OSs w/ the ability to have a setup program in the bare BIOS, but there are problems w/ the disks. So I need an OS that has an installation program that will install onto the hard drives, that can run the install program in BIOS mode and to be somewhat easy to use. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Plz and thanx!


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

do you mean DOS mode? & do you mean boot disk?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

if so  try here


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Pretty much all of the flavors of Linux are simple to install and do most of the work for you. I have also found that most of them do not run well on older x86 based CPU's...they actually run worse than something like Win98.


----------



## lolsurfer623 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just ignore it and it will go away.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

lolsurfer623 said:


> Just ignore it and it will go away.


Bye bye now.


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

why is this under,

do it yourself projects?


----------

